# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Видеопортал от byfly: наслаждайтесь просмотром любимых фильмов

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты, byfly представляет вам новый каталог фильмов, расположенный по адресу [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]в Видеопортале от byfly.
	Доступ к новому каталогу фильмов открыт в рамках услуги Кино по запросу, которая предлагает огромный выбор фильмов, включая новинки киноиндустрии, для самых различных категорий зрителей.
	Воспользоваться услугой Кино по запросу совершенно просто и можно в любой момент!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

